
The Era of General Purpose Computers Is Ending - Katydid
https://www.nextplatform.com/2019/02/05/the-era-of-general-purpose-computers-is-ending/
======
mimixco
This seems kind of ridiculous. All (classical) computers are functionally
equivalent, according to Turing, so we're not going to stop making "general
purpose computers." Ever.

While there's definitely a benefit in ASICs for some applications like crypto
mining, the flexibility to run _anything_ is a huge advantage of modern
chipsets. It's led to the Internet of Things, to Raspberry Pi, to emulators
for old devices, and countless other useful applications of general purpose
architectures.

